# Germy dokeys!



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 22, 2004)

I was wondering what kind of diseases or sicknesses donkeys can get. I mean ones that can pass on to humans.

Or are there any?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 23, 2004)

Cant say I have ever heard of any, but maybe others have. Donkeys are normally very healthy animals. They get the same vaccinations as horses would, also the same worming as horses do, about every 8 weeks.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok. I was just wondering, since theres a farm near my house that has some kinda shabby donkeys. They look like they haven't been groomed in ages. There's dirt caked in around their bridles, and lots of hair overgrowth. If they've had any vaccinations, it looks like it was done quite a long time ago. (Of corse I can't be sure.) Here's a picture of them.







You can't really see anything in the picture. I was just wondering. Do they tend to stay healther than horses or ponies?


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Feb 24, 2004)

What I worry about in that pictures is not the hair but the halters. They look like they might be too tight. Are they cutting into the face? Can you get close enough to find out? I hate to see animals turned out with a halter one. If they are not getting daily care I bvet no one is checking to see if they are getting sores form the halters.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Feb 24, 2004)

I think they've always had the halters on. (Not goog huh?)



I might be going back there in a few days to get some more pictures, if this Oregon rain ever stops!



I'll try to get closer and see if it's too tight. From what I remember, they didn't look super tight, but I'm not sure. Let's hope not!

They sure are cute, aren't they?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2004)

YES, PLEASE do check those halters if you get back there. I know alot of times on donkeys there hair gets so fuzzy it will actually make a indintation, from the halter. I know mine do and my halters are not tight at all. When you do check the halters just make sure its not tight and going into the skin, or any sores from the halter.


----------

